
Ask HN: Is there a name for the idea that there is no beginning to the universe? - mentos
I&#x27;m trying to find any further reading on the idea that there is no beginning or end to the universe and that things just exist.<p>It is only because we experience life through a 3D representation that we feel there must be some sort of start and end to things but I imagine that in some higher dimension things just simply &#x27;exist&#x27;.<p>Anyone else agree or disagree with this and have any recommended reading for me?
======
noemit
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_model)

------
ebcode
"World without end", and "Eternal Return" are two I know of.

Roger Penrose is in this camp and attempting to prove it. Although he does
incorporate the big bang theory, which is a kind of a "beginning", I suppose.
I would recommend his book, "Road to Reality".

You might gain more insight from ancient Hindu and Buddhist texts, but I can't
recommend anything specific.

------
noemit
The three dimensions don't have much to do with whether there is a start or an
end. It's really our perception of time that fools us. We traverse through
time in one direction at a pace we can't control (much.) It's very unlikely we
have the capacity to understand existence with our animal brainz

------
giardini
In addition to the cyclic model already posted about by noemit, there is
"steady state theory":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steady_State_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steady_State_theory)

------
mkempe
I agree with the insight that being does not arise out of non-being; and being
is not --and does not become-- non-being. Parmenides would be the first
philosopher that comes to mind for this metaphysical perspective, but we only
have fragments of his work.

------
dzonga
You might be on to something, our inherent nature as human being, is to
narrate things. Known as Narrative fallacy. maybe if we didn't care about the
future, we wouldn't care so much about the past.

------
natch
Lawrence Krauss’ “A Universe from Nothing” might be of interest. Can’t say
I’ve read it but it’s on my reading list and sounds good, and exactly on
topic.

